# Kigoma ?



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello friends, I am really new to this frontz keeping. I would like to know if anyone could tell me the difference Kigoma and burundi ? Are all Kigoma has 7 stripes ? I have a new batch of frontz that I have just purchased, and 1 of them has 7 stripes on the body.

I have just realized that there are many variants in the frontz, because I thought it was only burundi and zaire blue (kapampa). Thank you


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

without a pic this is the best answer i can give you.

If you fish has seven well formed stripes on both sides of his body (typically thinner stripes) and his " stripe" on his head ends in a big fat cheek patch then its a really good chance you have a kigoma.

But if the fish does NOT have a cheek patch and has any of the following: 
1. its stripes are uneven, 
2. split, 
3. mooning, 
4. 6 stripes on one side and 7 on the other. 
5. not whole stripes , 
6. more than seven (like seven and a half )

Any of those items then its more likely the fish is a burundi with bad stripes or a hybrid kigoma.

If you post a picture of the fish in question we can help you alot more with specifics.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

check with your seller. local fish stores often carry burundi and kigoma at the same time. most likely, the one kigoma got mixed into the wrong tank, and the rest are burundi. there are some 7 banded burundi types in circulation, but like cg says, they can be distinguished as different from a good specimen of kigoma.


----------



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, but as cg said I think this is a burundi, because of the batch (10 of them), only 1 of them has 7 stripes and they are only at 1 side of the body.

And also I want to know how you could differentiate between kavalla and burundi ?

These fishes are too young, but I will try to take pic of them.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I dont know, maybe Razzo can jump in here. He might know. I will research it in the next day or two and get back.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

You can't tell the kavalla and burundi apart. I have seen burundi with both yellow or no yellow. So color can't be a figure only exist with just one variant. That is why buying from a reputable importer/breeder is better.

I believe you have a imprefect stripe burundi. Take a picture of your fish and post it here. Kigoma will have an Elvis side burn mask. Quite different than the usual burundi face stripe.


----------



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Charles, but after seeing the fish I am most definite that this is a burundi because as CG and you had mentioned taht Kigoma burn mask on its cheek and mine does not have any. So a Burundi it is.

It is very difficult to get a good reputable frontz in my country. There are only a few people has interest in the frontz. So mostly you could get them from the LFS.

But they are already look nice to me even with those imperfect stripes 
Better luck next time. 

The only variants that is available here is also mostly burundi. I could hardly find Blu Zaire and Kapampa or other variants. Most of them are like the one that I am having now.

Thank you for your help anyways.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

can you join any forums like this that are based in your country and find front breeders there and buy from them ?


----------



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

There are no such forums like this in my country that are specific like this forum. There are some frontz hobbyists here in my country but there are not many of them.

I learn alot about keeping and taking care of frontosa from this forum, really helpful.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

im glad you like this site. Sorry your selection is not very good where you live. I have to order all my fish. My store kept some burundi earlier but not anymore. I have ordered mpimbwe online and had them delivered. I hope you can find the ones you like and get some.


----------



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

I would surely hope that there are more and more frontosa hobbyist here and hopefully in the future there are more frontosa varieties here in my country too


----------

